# FOR SALE - RARE JEVRIES R/C HOPPER (GLASSHOUSE)



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

Been a while fellas. Long story short I spend 100% of my time into my full sized cars and ducati currently and have no time for model cars until things slow down. I bought this from J and literally never used it, put it in the glass display case and admired the craftsmanship! I wanted one of J's builds since I discovered his work, and finally got it....so now time to pass it on to someone else and give it some use! You all know the build -


$130 SHIPPED & INSURED to your door.

email me at [email protected] for quickest response, ill check thread as much as possible.


YOUTUBE VIDEO

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EJokaWo4GG8


PICS






































I also have a set of aluminum model master 21" wheels with cross drilled rotors / resin calipers, along with other random kits still in the wrapping


----------



## B.Y.T.68.VERT (May 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mitchapalooza65_@May 9 2010, 08:40 PM~17437310
> *Been a while fellas.  Long story short I spend 100% of my time into my full sized cars and ducati currently and have no time for model cars until things slow down.  I bought this from J and literally never used it, put it in the glass display case and admired the craftsmanship! I wanted one of J's builds since I discovered his work, and finally got it....so now time to pass it on to someone else and give it some use!  You all know the build -
> $130 SHIPPED & INSURED to your door.
> 
> ...


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mitchapalooza65_@May 9 2010, 06:40 PM~17437310
> *Been a while fellas.  Long story short I spend 100% of my time into my full sized cars and ducati currently and have no time for model cars until things slow down.  I bought this from J and literally never used it, put it in the glass display case and admired the craftsmanship! I wanted one of J's builds since I discovered his work, and finally got it....so now time to pass it on to someone else and give it some use!  You all know the build -
> $130 SHIPPED & INSURED to your door.
> 
> ...


email sent :biggrin:


----------



## bigbodylac (Oct 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mitchapalooza65_@May 9 2010, 06:40 PM~17437310
> *Been a while fellas.  Long story short I spend 100% of my time into my full sized cars and ducati currently and have no time for model cars until things slow down.  I bought this from J and literally never used it, put it in the glass display case and admired the craftsmanship! I wanted one of J's builds since I discovered his work, and finally got it....so now time to pass it on to someone else and give it some use!  You all know the build -
> $130 SHIPPED & INSURED to your door.
> 
> ...


 :wow: good luck on the sale


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

Lets see your pics of it, i have seen j's pics. Where's the details? Does it work, ect? 

Why do you even come back on this site? You never built anything, just wasting space...like i'm doing with this post...go to ebay.


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mitchapalooza65_@May 9 2010, 06:40 PM~17437310
> *Been a while fellas.  Long story short I spend 100% of my time into my full sized cars and ducati currently and have no time for model cars until things slow down.  I bought this from J and literally never used it, put it in the glass display case and admired the craftsmanship! I wanted one of J's builds since I discovered his work, and finally got it....so now time to pass it on to someone else and give it some use!  You all know the build -
> $130 SHIPPED & INSURED to your door.
> 
> ...


I look at this youtube video at least two or three times a month.. fuck i would love to play around inside the frame of that car. I think its cool, you give the layitlow guys
a chance to get it, and keep it in the family.. If you toss it in the Bay or into the 
Youtube buying pool? they will swarm like hungry wolve's.. Hey if one of the bomb layitlow painters get's the car? they can brake it down.Do B.M.F. and maybe put's some crazy gold leaf's on it or a couple pattern line's...! the car would be even sicker!


----------



## 68impalatattooman (Mar 23, 2009)

Pm sent


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

did you ever sell it?


----------



## 68impalatattooman (Mar 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@May 26 2010, 11:03 AM~17609466
> *did you ever sell it?
> *


man ive email and pm this kat 1000 times no reply........................ :uh:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 68impalatattooman_@May 26 2010, 11:52 AM~17610371
> *man ive email and pm this kat 1000 times no reply........................ :uh:
> *


 :wow:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 68impalatattooman_@May 26 2010, 11:52 AM~17610371
> *man ive email and pm this kat 1000 times no reply........................ :uh:
> *


mitchapalooza65
Last Active May 09, 2010 - 07:40 PM


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@May 9 2010, 09:47 PM~17437370
> *email sent  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

There will be another.......


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@May 26 2010, 01:40 PM~17611292
> *There will be another.......
> *


 :wow:


----------



## coleman9219 (Apr 10, 2010)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

:wow:


----------



## 68impalatattooman (Mar 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@May 26 2010, 01:03 PM~17610459
> *mitchapalooza65
> Last Active May 09, 2010 - 07:40 PM
> *


i know he wont reply..................................


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 68impalatattooman_@May 26 2010, 07:43 PM~17613751
> *i know he wont reply..................................
> *


He already sold it.


----------



## 68impalatattooman (Mar 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@May 26 2010, 02:40 PM~17611292
> *There will be another.......
> *


when???? i want any of your cars...shit ill take one beat up.......cash in hand....lmk....


----------



## 68impalatattooman (Mar 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 85Biarittz_@May 26 2010, 06:44 PM~17613757
> *He already sold it.
> *


i bet he did........................................................ :uh:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

hock has this now doesnt he?


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@May 26 2010, 09:22 PM~17614595
> *hock has this now doesnt he?
> *



:yes:


----------



## 68impalatattooman (Mar 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@May 26 2010, 08:22 PM~17614595
> *hock has this now doesnt he?
> *


Post pics or it didn't happen.................... :0


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 68impalatattooman_@May 26 2010, 06:43 PM~17614803
> *Post pics or it didn't happen.................... :0
> *


yezsir! the 75 is now part of my stock pile!! here's pics bro so u know it happened! :biggrin:


----------



## brian84corvette (Nov 22, 2009)

lookin mighty good sir.

how do you charge up the battery ? is there an aux port to plug in to or do u got to take the whole beast apart every time to get at it ?


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@May 26 2010, 08:02 PM~17615024
> *yezsir! the 75 is now part of my stock pile!! here's pics bro so u know it happened!  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by brian84corvette_@May 26 2010, 08:33 PM~17616214
> *lookin mighty good sir.
> 
> how do you charge up the battery ?  is there an aux port to plug in to or do u got to take the whole beast apart every time to get at it ?
> *


No aux port you need to ghetto take it apart. :biggrin:   
A model like Real Deal can be charged using the aux port but charging lipos there's still a risk the battery gets so hit that it will melt the plastic.


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by brian84corvette_@May 26 2010, 08:33 PM~17616214
> *lookin mighty good sir.
> 
> how do you charge up the battery ?  is there an aux port to plug in to or do u got to take the whole beast apart every time to get at it ?
> *


yup, the body comes off 2 put in the juice! jus a minor set back, nuthin like my back in the day hoppers to take off the body to repair broken hopper line though!!LOL


----------



## 68impalatattooman (Mar 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@May 26 2010, 09:02 PM~17615024
> *yezsir! the 75 is now part of my stock pile!! here's pics bro so u know it happened!  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Ill give you 200 for it


----------



## 68impalatattooman (Mar 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@May 27 2010, 01:22 AM~17618438
> *No aux port you need to ghetto take it apart. :biggrin:
> A model like Real Deal can be charged using the aux port but charging lipos there's still a risk the battery gets so hit that it will melt the plastic.
> *


When can I get a model???? I got cash in hand


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 68impalatattooman_@May 27 2010, 07:53 AM~17620410
> *When can I get a model???? I got cash in hand
> *


When I'm done with all the resin parts I finally can get back to creating RC lows. I'll keep you all posted.


----------



## 68impalatattooman (Mar 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@May 27 2010, 11:50 AM~17621431
> *When I'm done with all the resin parts I finally can get back to creating RC lows. I'll keep you all posted.
> *


cool well i want one..ill send deposit.....just let me know...thanks.......


----------

